# Sharp Aquos TV and wireless capability



## budoinst (Mar 5, 2007)

We purchased a new 52" Aquos LCD and have been offered a deal with NetFlix through the internet in order to obtain movies directly to the new set.

We were assured by Cisco and Best Buy that by installing a new higher end router and a bridge adapter that would be compatible with the new TV. The router and adapter are working fine, but we have no luck whatsoever getting the TV to recognize them.

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Does the TV manual have any instructions for attaching a bridge?


----------



## budoinst (Mar 5, 2007)

I haven't been able to find anything regarding that at all. Sharp said it should work as did Cisco. Not quite understanding why it doesn't seem to work.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You talked to Sharp, but they don't have anything in the TV manual on connecting to a network?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Does this bridge adapter have a brand and model? And how do you know that it is working fine?


----------

